# The Official European Herf!



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Dear brothers and sisters!

In collaboration with our italian cigarcollector, habanaman, I welcome you, fellow european cigarbrothers, to come and be a part of a wonderfull time in a grandiose european herf you´ll never forget.

*What/Where/When?*

Angelo aka. Habanaman (http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20237) welcomes 10 people to participate in a big herf at his house in Italy. The herfing will take place sometime between June and July, depedning on when people can attend, and last for 2 days. Our dear Angelo have been gracious enough to let us take part of his collection and there will be free cigars for people who attend to this meetup. I´m sure there will be good food and drinks as well, but you have to bring the women by youself 

I, myself will try my best to organize this herf to everyones best interest, but please don´t hesitate to give me contructive criticism.

So, to sum it up:

* European Herf @ Angelo´s house in Italy, Carpi. 
* 2 days between June-July, no dates set as of now.
* MAX 10 people

::::::

For those who want, please check these webpages in order to learn more about the magnificent island of Carpi:

http://www.capri.net/
http://www.capriweb.com/

A cheap way to travel would be with the airline "Ryan Air". I myself don´t have any experience with them, but the price is really good, so if you know any other good airline, feel free to speak up!

http://www.ryanair.com

PS. I don´t know why, but I suddenly feel like on of those greedy little kids in the movie "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate factory" that just won of golden ticket. If you follow this link, then you´ll understand  Angelo is opening the gates to his "chocolate factory".

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=20237
::::::

Have a nice day!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

akatora said:


> Dear brothers and sisters!
> 
> In collaboration with our italian cigarcollector, habanaman, I welcome you, fellow european cigarbrothers, to come and be a part of a wonderfull time in a grandiose european herf you´ll never forget.
> 
> ...


----

Edited for the sake of better.

//Sebastian C.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

For those of you who go, you better come home with a ridiculous amount of pictures.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Millow said:


> For those of you who go, you better come home with a ridiculous amount of pictures.


I will personally take filthy amount of pictures so that my fingers bleed


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Which airport are you looking at wirh ryanair? They fly to Rome, from Stockholm, and London, but how easy is it to get to Capri from Rome? easyjet.com fly from London (and Copenhaven, bit far for you?) to Naples, which should be the closet airport to Capri?


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Which airport are you looking at wirh ryanair? They fly to Rome, from Stockholm, and London, but how easy is it to get to Capri from Rome? easyjet.com fly from London (and Copenhaven, bit far for you?) to Naples, which should be the closet airport to Capri?


Well, according to habanaman, who lives in Carpi, the city *Bologna* is the closest to him. And
I did check with ryanair, so if you fly from London (Stansted) then everything seems A-OK.

Check it -> http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/5898/londonitaly2kp.jpg

Don´t hesitate to contact me personally Lumpold!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

The herf is still on, but more people are being gathered, that´s all.


----------

